# Cadeau: the Male Model



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I was soooooo excited today to go out to my mailbox and find our package from Pampered Pet Boutique. I couldn't help myself. I didn't wait to get inside and open it properly with a box cutting tool. I tore into the thing right there on the curb. I felt a little ashamed of myself when I saw how beautifully packaged everything inside was as I was tearing it all apart. :blush:

Anyway, I couldn't wait to get inside and try Cadeau's new outfit on him. :wub: Here he is in his seersucker jumping frog overalls: 

























































We also ordered him some cool dude shades :supacool: 

























I am SOOOOOO in love with this outfit on him. I think he likes it, too. Thanks Crystal for offering this fantastic addition to your store. :thmbup:Thanks also to Des. I am very impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh my Gosh! Cadeau....he's going from the ring....right onto the fashion runway!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG Carina!!! Wait till Crystal sees your hansome model. He looks INCREDIBLE! Like it was made for him!!!!! Oh he is precious and looks precious. Over the top cute!! LOVE IT!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: awww what a handsome littleman in his new outfit andB) he's stunning


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh goodness he is just the cutest thing ever!!! :wub::aktion033:

What a perfect fit those overalls are on him, they were meant for him for sure! I love the Doggles...they look so cool on him...does he tolerate them??


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh!!How adorable.The cuteness factor is over the top!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOWZERSSS I don't think I've ever seen Cadeau in clothes and I gotta say that I love it!! He sure knows how to pull the outfit off. He's absoolutely gorgeous! Is this the first time he wears tehe doggles too? Looks like he likes them. Yay! Another boy on SM with a fashionable attitude!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Cadeau looks fabulous. I love him in his overalls and shades.:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks amazing in both his glasses and over alls! Cadeau's just too adorable! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Carina........he is a cool dude!!! I love it, he needs to get with Jett and model for a catalogue!! He is darling in that frog outfit!!! Love those sunglasses too~~~You need to take him out and show him off!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG he's so adorable in that,I gotta get one for Rylee. I'm checking out their site right now.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

He is one cool dude:thumbsup: I love the overalls and the shades!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!! Cadeau is just the most gorgeous boy :wub: Will he keep those sunglasses on? They are just adorable on him as is that unbelieveably cute outfit. Loved these pics!! I think Maisie is in love :wub:.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks so handsome :wub: The shades are really cool. I am pretty sure Lola would take them straight off.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Carina...LOL...that is SO STINKIN' KEWT!!!!! I LOVE his duds.. WHAT a dude!!!! 

still laughing....


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

oh now those overalls are absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the one photos of side view with his head turned toward back! :wub: .... and oh those shades are soooooooooo cute too! I must get a pair for Naddie! ( she HAS to wear glasses/UV protection when outside in bright sun for any length of time due to her eye condition. I don't recall seeing the doggle ones as 'cool' as those you got!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

*SQUEEEEEEEEAAAAALLLLLL!!!!!*

I'm so thrilled to see Cadeau in his new outfit! Wowza you were quick on the pics! Oh he looks fantabulous! I'll admit I was nervous when you said this would be the first time he was dressed and you put him in pants.  I normally recommend starting out with a simple t. lol But Cadeau is a PRO! Pants AND shades. He can do anything. 

I'm so honored that you got Cadeau's first outfit from me. :wub:

We'll have to see if Des is up for more of my ideas for this fall.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

LoL!!! Those shades are adorable on him!! too cute!!


----------



## luvmyfluffs (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww, Cadeau is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow, that Cadeau is a hunk!!! hehe, he's gorgeous and that outfit is so precious. I got Bailey a matching collar, harness and leash set that is green with frogs on it and we always get comments on it. I'll have to look in to getting this outfit for him to go along with the frog theme!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't get over how darling these pictures are! I keep coming back to them and drooling. That outfit is just too cute on such a handsome boy.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He is to cute. Love the shades, love the outfit, and love Cadeau.
I think my Alvin needs to sport that outfit too.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you all for your sweet comments on my boy. We just adore the little stinker. 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> *SQUEEEEEEEEAAAAALLLLLL!!!!!*
> 
> I'm so thrilled to see Cadeau in his new outfit! Wowza you were quick on the pics! Oh he looks fantabulous! I'll admit I was nervous when you said this would be the first time he was dressed and you put him in pants.  I normally recommend starting out with a simple t. lol But Cadeau is a PRO! Pants AND shades. He can do anything.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see what else you and Des come up with. This outfit proves what a lie it is that only the girls can dress up and look adorable. 

I have to admit he has worn t-shirts a couple of times before (hand-me-downs from my boys at the bridge) but this is his first real outfit of his own since he was a puppy (I did have a little harness vest for him when he came home). I think after wearing wrappers for almost two years, this little overall set must seem like a piece of cake.  




Maisie and Me said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! Cadeau is just the most gorgeous boy :wub: Will he keep those sunglasses on? They are just adorable on him as is that unbelieveably cute outfit. Loved these pics!! I think Maisie is in love :wub:.


He kept the sunglasses on pretty well. He didn't have to wear them long this time. Maybe he will get another chance soon. B)


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww! I love those pictures! My favorites are definitely the one of him standing up and looking back at the camera and the ones in the shades. SO CUTE!!! He is such a looker :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: Is he cool or what? :chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What a precious outfit for little Cadeau! Your pictures are way too cute, Carina!

Love each one you've taken of him! But have to add, he's the most talented model I've ever seen!!! :aktion033:
Congrats, you've choosen the perfect first pants! 
Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks great in his outfit!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG how cute!!!!
What a way to start my day, those pictures made me smile.:wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

oh way too cute!!!!! :wub: love the sunglasses!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, he looks sooo handsome!!:wub:
such great pics!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: HOURS ago I needed to be outside working on my yard... but NO where am I but at my computer looking at all these great pictures.. JUST WAY TOO CUTE your boy is~~~!!!!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Could those pictures be any cuter:biggrin:


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Cadeau is too cute, a true styler!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh dear! Cadeau looks like such a little stud!!! I am in love. He is beautiful and looks so handsome in his overalls. Great clothes + Handsome dog = total success!!!

Give em your best "blue steel" Cadeau!!!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Cadeau is looking like a true star


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I just love him with his haircut and that cute outfit!!! It's nice to see a boy modeling some clothes!!!! The glasses crack me up - will he leave them on or does he shake them off after the photo shoot?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWWWWW, OMG, what a pretty little boy.:wub: He looks so adorable in his cute oufit & shades. You got some awesome shots.:aktion033: What a great little model he is.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Adorable!!! Love the seersucker overalls and love the sunglasses! Cadeau is a top model in my book! :wub:


----------

